# pain/discomfort during sex



## roxysilk (Aug 6, 2009)

does anyone have pain during sex?i tend to get this balloon like feeling mostly on my right side during sexual intercourse and feel like it will burst if pressure was to carry on. it is around the area where i tend to get low abdominal pain daily due to my ibs. sometimes it is so painful that we have to stop straight away. it really has put me off sex now and i would like to know if any other women have suffered with this? if so, how do you get over it? also, does any women's abdominal pain get worse before and after having their period?thanks


----------



## Jenniaddams (Dec 6, 2008)

hi.I sometimes get pain during sex but i find more that its loss of desire that bothers me....i just can't be bothered with it. I've always put the pain down to being jiggled about.I also find that my ibs gets worse with my period...much worse. The pill helped lessen it but its still bad.


----------



## roxysilk (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for replying to my postThat's strange about your pill. the 3 pills that i have tried have made my ibs worse. what pill are you on? do you get the pain whilst you are on? or before and after bleeding? sorry for all the Qs. i am going to see a gynaechologist in a couple of weeks to make sure that the pain isn't something else just in case. Thanks again


----------



## Jenniaddams (Dec 6, 2008)

I take microgynon and i've been using it since the age of about 14 to ease off the symptoms. I used to get much worse ibs with my period...but my period was also bad. I would bleed for 10-14 days, bleeding so heavily that i had to change every hour at least. Sometimes it would be so painful i couldnt move.I think i get worse with my periods still...but to be honest i run packs together so much coz i'm kinda 'traumatised' and i can't face the period. I only have one when i need to.


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm EXACTLY the same way. I used to get horrible periods until I went on the pill. It certainly hasn't cured my IBS, but it makes my period a lot easier to deal with. And my doctor prescribed 15 packs a year instead of 12, so I run them together. I sometimes have a day or two of my period even when I'm running packs together, but it's manageable.As for the sex thing...sad to say I haven't had sex in awhile, but when I did before, it wasn't so much pain as it was fear. Fear of gas, fear of pain, etc.


----------



## Jenniaddams (Dec 6, 2008)

SneakerPimp: What pill are you on? I may ask when i'm next at the doctors about running them together. I've always feared mentioning it incase he says to stop doing it, and i can't face having to go back to monthly periods. About to have to have one because of an accident and i'm dreading it. I hate them so much.


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

Jenniaddams: I'm on TriQuilar, but I don't know if it goes by a different name in the UK. Most pills you can run together, from what my doctor told me.Whereabouts in Scotland are you? My dad is from Tobermory.


----------

